# does anyone know where i might b able to buy a R34 in B.C. Canada?



## Tatsu (Feb 14, 2005)

does anyone know where i might b able to buy a R34 in B.C. Canada?


----------



## wisher (Feb 17, 2005)

Tatsu said:


> does anyone know where i might b able to buy a R34 in B.C. Canada?


www.SCIMotors.com
Only up to 1989 here

I hope you get one.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

cant, only r32's are legal in canadia


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i know a guy in Canada that can get Skylines so i am assuming he can get Skylines to Canada



Hit me up at email and see what we can find out 

[email protected]


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

SkylineR33gts said:


> i know a guy in Canada that can get Skylines so i am assuming he can get Skylines to Canada
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hes talkin bout the R34 though, not other skylines.. to answer his question, its not do-able. only sklyines up to 89 as previously stated will be allowed in canada...


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

it states that only 15year old cars can be imported without having issues about impact and stuff... youll have to wait a few years still to get the R34... unless its for offroad use only (wich id be pissed)... got like 2 or 3 guys around here in Quebec that will get the GTS-T R32 next summer  hope ill get picture and a ride when i get to meet them


----------



## Bloke (Feb 23, 2005)

As Crazy-Mart says you can only import a car 15 yrs or older into Canada. Cars newer than 15 yrs (to the month) used strictly for racing or show can be imported, but they can NEVER be registered for the street (even after they are older than 15 yrs). I know it sucks.... why not get a R32. My friend Terry here in T-Bay has a 89 R32 GTR (his Car Domain page - http://www.cardomain.com/id/89r32gtr ) and it is amazing. He got it last fall (Sept), his was an August built car so he could import it then. Try these sites for importing a JDM car:
JNS Imports - http://www.jns-imports.com/ 
Import Concern - http://www.importconcern.ca/

If you are really interested in getting a Skyline in Canada go check out this site. Lots of very useful information on Skylines and importing.
GTR Canada - http://www.gtrcanada.com/

Hope this helps. Good Luck.
Rob


----------

